# what age is pre-teen?



## sweetymom (Feb 26, 2004)

I must not be with it...at what age are you considered to be a pre-teen? I assume teenager is at thirteen. Gosh. My kid is growing up.







I need to listen when he tells me not to treat him like a baby...


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I think 9-12 is considered preteen, however, I didn't notice definite preteen behavior until 10-10.5 in my daughters, and my oldest daughter, 12 and 3/4 is definitely a "teen" now in pretty much every definition I can think of







.


----------



## sweetymom (Feb 26, 2004)

thanks for answering the question. You mentioned pre-teen behavior. What is it?


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I'd say its kinda like PMS for about a year, year and a half







. First my son, then both my daughters certainly got more emotional. My 12 year old daughter, who is sweet natured, even yelled at me and started crying about 2 months ago. This was such an unusual event that we're still talking about it. My youngest daughter, 11, was very disappointed she missed it.

I noticed it more in my daughters, but perhaps because my son was just generally in more trouble usually anyway







. At about 10.5, they just became much less childlike. The gifts they buy for birthday parties change almost overnight from dolls or Bratz to nailpolish, purses, etc. And they all of a sudden became much more interesting to talk to. Their jokes were funny, used much more adult type irony or sarcasm, etc.

ETA: oh lord, and the other big thing. The internet and phone. All of a sudden when they have their computer time, it isn't the games they like to play, its chatting with their friends on the internet. And the phone now rings off the hook from 10 am - 9 pm (sometimes later when the giggly girlies call for my 14 year old son







)

All three of my older children type without looking and it sounds like "clickety clickety" just like it does when I or my dh types.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

My 9.5yo is definitely heading into pre-teen territory. In general, he's acting much less like a little kid and more like an adult. It's a bit trying at the moment.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been wondering the same thing myself. My ds is 9 and has a little bit of light hair on his legs. I can't believe how fast he is growing up!!! I've noticed too a bit of an attitude change this past summer.

Warmly~

Lisa:bf


----------



## fire_in_july (Jun 10, 2005)

"Pre-teens" to me are ages 11-12. Past the childhood decade, yet not yet teenagers. This is where I would start giving out more "pre-teen" priveleges and responsibilities.

However, "pre-teen" behavior can start earlier or later, depending on when the child hits puberty. An 8 1/2 year old who is in early puberty can start having the mood swings, etc. of a "pre-teen" yet another child could already be a teenager at 13 or 14 and still act more like a child emotionally because they are late to hit puberty.


----------

